# Do tall golfers need longer sticks?



## vkurup (May 6, 2014)

I am just shy of 6ft and use off the peg clubs. My mate is about 6'2 and is starting to look at new clubs. He has got in his head that he needs longer clubs due to his height. He does not have a HC and yet to break 100. 

Q: Does a 6'2 need longer clubs or will it only end up making it more difficult to hit?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 6, 2014)

6'2" is prob just on the edge of standard - I think from last weeks Ping Demo the standard was from 5'7 to 6'1 so would be worth him just checking

Looking at the chart again Ping suggest a 1/4"


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 6, 2014)

A lot will depend on things like swing path. The only accurate way is to get your mate to hit some balls of an impact board and see. It should be possible to change the shaft as per the Ping chart LP posted which in my opinion would be a better way to go than longer clubs which may be harder to control. I'd speak to a pro and get their advice


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 6, 2014)

Much depends on how long your arms are.
Standard height golfers with short arms sometimes need longer clubs.

If you get three different heighted people standing in a row with their arms by their sides you will find that their fingertips are usually  the same height from the floor.


----------



## Blundell (May 6, 2014)

I'm 6'3" and have recently been fitted by Ping - I ended up having 1/2" longer shafts and a white dot, which is 3 degrees up, lie angle


----------



## groundskeeperwilly (May 6, 2014)

6ft2 here and using standard length. Recently tried most major brands at demo days etc and only Taylor Made suggested anything different from standard (Plus 1/2 inch).

As mentioned it depends on his arm length and how he swings.


----------



## Hallsy (May 6, 2014)

Im 6 2" and on my ping fitting i had better results with standard length and 2 degrees up. Saying that my old Nike clubs were 1/4" longer as standard and i hit those ok.


----------



## D4RK1 (May 6, 2014)

I'm 6'1 and have 1/2 longer but as said it depends on your body proportions.


----------



## MadAdey (May 6, 2014)

I'm 6'3 and my clubs are 1" longer and 1* upright. Going off the standard charts my arms are short for my height so I have a longer wrist to floor length than the average person.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (May 6, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Much depends on how long your arms are.
Standard height golfers with short arms sometimes need longer clubs.

If you get three different heighted people standing in a row with their arms by their sides you will find that their fingertips are usually  the same height from the floor.
		
Click to expand...

Quite correct. I have two mates, one 6'3" another 5'9". When we stand side by side their hands are a similar distance from the ground. I'm 6'0" and my hands reach a couple of inches lower, because of my short legs & long arms, meaning I need my standard length clubs lying flat by 4Âº. If you lengthen standard clubs you mess up the swing weights. It's a fallacy that taller players need longer clubs.


----------



## fundy (May 6, 2014)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Quite correct. I have two mates, one 6'3" another 5'9". When we stand side by side their hands are a similar distance from the ground. I'm 6'0" and my hands reach a couple of inches lower, because of my short legs & long arms, meaning I need my standard length clubs lying flat by 4Âº. If you lengthen standard clubs you mess up the swing weights. *It's a fallacy that taller players need longer clubs.*

Click to expand...

Not sure how you come to that conclusion when the majority of tall golfers are custom fit they end up with longers irons. Yes there are some exceptions to the rule but invariably if you are 6'3 or taller invariably you will be fitted with shafts that are longer than standard


----------



## Lump (May 6, 2014)

Just a shade over 6ft. Mine are 1/2" longer and 2.25 upright. Never struck any iron as well the S55's


----------



## MadAdey (May 6, 2014)

fundy said:



			Not sure how you come to that conclusion when the majority of tall golfers are custom fit they end up with longers irons. Yes there are some exceptions to the rule but invariably if you are 6'3 or taller invariably you will be fitted with shafts that are longer than standard
		
Click to expand...

With you on that one. I can play with standard clubs, any taller player can. But they feel uncomfortable and I find it restricts my swing as I am hunched over the ball.


----------



## LanDog (May 6, 2014)

I'm 6'4 and my measurements are 1/2" long and 2Âº upright, all depends on the person and what they feel comfortable with, I like to grip down slightly so feel better having slightly longer shafts


----------



## HickoryShaft (May 6, 2014)

As with others who have already posted I am nearly 6'3" and have longer irons following a custom fit.

This is the 2nd set I have had that are longer (both TM sets) but recalling back to the first set I had a set of regular length clubs before that and switching to the longer set really did make a significant difference for me. 

I tended to hit toe down every time compenstaing for the length and ended up with a really bad slice. I know its not the only reason I was slicing but it made it difficult to do anything else. Nearly gave the game up but decided to persevere and it was a 'light bulb' moment for me once it was explained what was happening and how longer clubs might help. 

While your mate may not yet have a handicap he may find that a set of the right length for him helps with his consistency and gives him the mindset to carry on  - it did for me.


----------



## muttleee (May 6, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			A lot will depend on things like swing path.
		
Click to expand...

Just curious...what difference does that make?


----------



## GB72 (May 6, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Much depends on how long your arms are.
Standard height golfers with short arms sometimes need longer clubs.

If you get three different heighted people standing in a row with their arms by their sides you will find that their fingertips are usually  the same height from the floor.
		
Click to expand...

This, I am 6ft 2 but would normally suit standard length clubs as I have long arms. I think it is the measurement from wrist to floor that matters (as well as other things). That said, my clubs are longer as the longer club helps with my posture and takes pressure off my bad back.


----------



## mikepops (May 6, 2014)

I'm 6ft3in, and for me the biggest thing is having them a touch more upright. At the recent PING GM fitting, I went from 2* to 4* upright, sticking at 1/2in longer.

I already feel much more comfortable over the ball, and they seem to be having a positive impact on the course.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (May 6, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			With you on that one. I can play with standard clubs, any taller player can. But they feel uncomfortable and I find it restricts my swing as I am hunched over the ball.
		
Click to expand...

How can that be, a wedge is a lot shorter than a driver but you don't feel "hunched up" when hitting a wedge. My 6'3" mate has just got rid of his longer than standard clubs & swears he'd hitting better than ever.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (May 6, 2014)

HickoryShaft said:



			I tended to hit toe down every time
		
Click to expand...

But surely this is the lie angle being wrong, not the length.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (May 6, 2014)

muttleee said:



			Just curious...what difference does that make?
		
Click to expand...

Longer club = flatter swing path.


----------



## MadAdey (May 6, 2014)

Maninblack4612 said:



			How can that be, a wedge is a lot shorter than a driver but you don't feel "hunched up" when hitting a wedge. My 6'3" mate has just got rid of his longer than standard clubs & swears he'd hitting better than ever.
		
Click to expand...

Look into equipment and you will see. The lie angle changes through out the set to allow for the shorter shaft, thus meaning with the shorter shaft you can still maintain an upright stance with them. When I got fitted we looked at 2 different fittings, one was standard length 2* upright the other 1' longer and 1* upright. The launch monitor showed the results from the second option worked best.


----------



## MadAdey (May 6, 2014)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Longer club = flatter swing path.
		
Click to expand...

LOL. NO flat swing=flatter swing path. Having the lie angle too flat will cause you to develop a flat swingpath.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (May 6, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			Look into equipment and you will see. The lie angle changes through out the set to allow for the shorter shaft, thus meaning with the shorter shaft you can still maintain an upright stance with them. When I got fitted we looked at 2 different fittings, one was standard length 2* upright the other 1' longer and 1* upright. The launch monitor showed the results from the second option worked best.
		
Click to expand...

A foot longer, that's seriously long!


----------



## MadAdey (May 6, 2014)

Maninblack4612 said:



			A foot longer, that's seriously long!
		
Click to expand...

Well I am quite tall.......LOL


----------



## shivas irons (May 6, 2014)

I'm 6'1" and use standard length clubs and I seem to remember Faldo used standard even though his well over 6 foot, all depends on your arm length best get fitted.


----------



## MadAdey (May 6, 2014)

shivas irons said:



			I'm 6'1" and use standard length clubs and I seem to remember Faldo used standard even though his well over 6 foot, all depends on your arm length best get fitted.
		
Click to expand...

That is the thing, everyone is different. Got a mate who is an inch taller yet only has his clubs 1* upright, no extra length. I have always had my irons custom fitted. When you put the impact tape on the face of an iron with a standard club I am always hitting it toe down and towards the toe of the face. I can make it come out of the middle, but I need to set it up on the heel and then sit down lower to make a flatter swing, then I get it out of the middle. But that is what custom fitting does. IT allows me to set up with the ball in the middle of the face with a natural stance and swing upright.


----------



## c1973 (May 6, 2014)

6'1'' and I got fitted for bog standard off the rack clubs.


----------



## Evesdad (May 6, 2014)

I'm bang on 6'2" and I was fitted at Gainsborough as 1/2 inch longer and 4.5 upright maroon dot!


----------



## HarryMonk (May 7, 2014)

I am 6ft 3" have recently been fitted and my clubs are half inch longer and more upright than standard.

I had a standard set for years prior, and found them fine but as I have been making adjustments to my swing (trying to stay more upright) I inherited a hook as the clubs are to short.

So if serious about golf I would suggest getting checked.


----------



## muttleee (May 8, 2014)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Longer club = flatter swing path.
		
Click to expand...

No one says "I need longer clubs because these ones aren't touching the ground due to my flat set up and swing path".


----------

